# RPTools MAPTOOL Game openings



## Emirikol (Jan 19, 2008)

RPTools Maptool game open periodically.  Look for it here:http://forums.rptools.net/viewforum.php?f=11

If you're new to RPTools-Maptool, just let me know.  It's a great freeware system.

jh


----------



## Emirikol (Feb 3, 2008)

We've run several fun test-games on "The Island" overland map.  Keep your eyes open for more.  I typically list it under ENWorld Test Game.

Jh


----------

